# Lets see those Cichlids!



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

My 6'' Tiger Oscar:



















My 3'' Jag:










My 3'' FH:



















My 2'' Jewels:





































Your turn!

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

gt, festae fry, midas fry


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

salvinis and some of their babys.

I'll post some more later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow! Everytime I see a GT, it looks more colourful than the last!

Great look Sal you got there lemmy :nod:

--Dan


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

my OGD that past ..
and my female ZZ 









heres a better picture of the female...









my Blue dragonxZZ









female pOto









golden flowerhorn









thats all for now as i have no other picture of the rest of my collection..


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

couple of those are old photos


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that tiger oscar ...ive never seen one that color...i love that gold FH too


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my ZZ flowerhorn (I'll get around to posting some more pics later of more fish once I get some good ones







)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Thats an awesome FH! Straight from a breeder? I rarely see ones like that at the LFS.

--Dan


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Thats an awesome FH! Straight from a breeder? I rarely see ones like that at the LFS.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]966906[/snapback]​


yup, this guy came from Bilbo. and he is a breeder


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Alright Im unloading......................


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn channa, nice africans. #4 and 5 is a lake tanganyika cichlid, yes? what species is that, it's fuckin hot. nice pike too


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Amazing pics. I was thinking Tang for those ones too.

--Dan


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

hyphen said:


> damn channa, nice africans. #4 and 5 is a lake tanganyika cichlid, yes? what species is that, it's fuckin hot. nice pike too
> [snapback]968711[/snapback]​


Yea they are all tangs except for the convict fry. Its a black calvus Female. Thanks hyph and dan. Couple more.
If you notice on the macros, her scales protrude a little bit. The edges are extremely sharp and if attacked, she bends her body to protrude the scales against the attackers mouth. Ive seen her do it a couple of times against the big guys with teeth. They just tear their mouths up. Nothing fucks with her anymore. Wish I had a male but these guys at this size are $70 each.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn, nice. you should submit the last one for potm.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My Green Terror who's stopped eating and I'm hoping will respond to parasite medication so he doesn't die

















Female convicts that spend all day nipping at each other and chasing them out of each others hiding spots


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Leopard Snakeskin Discus


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

GT


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

FM and GT being a camera hog


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

CON, digging in the sand as usual


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice cichlids everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Damn guys!

ElTwitcho, where'd you get those Cons? I've never seen beauties like that!

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Big Al's. Except for the green terror beating on them, they're very well looked after.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Best Friends


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Tiger Oscar


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Albino Oscar and Red Devil


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Red Devil


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Great pics all.

--Dan


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice Everyone!!!



channafreak said:


> Alright Im unloading......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of fish is in the first and second pics?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Serygo said:


> Very nice Everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look mean. Big teeth. I think they are Africans.

--Dan


----------



## Sandi (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

Sandi! Nice!

Whats the one in the bottom pic?

--Dan


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sandi! Nice!
> 
> Whats the one in the bottom pic?
> 
> ...


I belive its a Texas.


----------



## Sandi (Apr 7, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sandi! Nice!
> 
> Whats the one in the bottom pic?
> 
> ...


Yup that was my female texas


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome fish everyone


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

took a few more pics of some more of my cichlids today.... 6" brasiliensis (think it's a female) and my 14" male oscar









I still have soo many more to get pics of. why are smaller cichlids so hard to take good pics of?


----------



## RigHand (Apr 10, 2005)

Heres some pics from my chiclid tank 
230 gallon
Motoro rays from my 165 tank


----------



## RigHand (Apr 10, 2005)

Heres some pics from my chiclid tank 
230 gallon
Motoro rays from my 165 tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I absolutly love that tank









How well do they all mix? you'd think that mixing a festae, a larger crenicichla, GT's, geo. abalios, misc. aficans, and a huge polleni you'd run into quite a few agression problem


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

some of my cichlids.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

fresh2salt, is that first fish a cyanoguttatum X umbriferus????


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sandi said:


> [snapback]972501[/snapback]​


wich one are you keeping sandi? keep bozo!!


----------



## TIGER9 (Feb 4, 2003)

p. polleni









pearl of likoma(melanochromis joanjohnsonae)









yellow lab w/ pearl of likoma


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

its a umbee mix.


----------



## RigHand (Apr 10, 2005)

I put them all in the tnk when they where small they all go seem to get use to each other theres a total of 51 fish in the 230 the pollini and the green terror fight every once and a while.theres also fire eel tire track eel and 8 plecos. none of the fish bouther the black tail sharks. As long as they all have room to swim everything seems to be fine. There are breeders in the 230 gallon tank aswell. Ilove my fish and my 230 gallon tank.Besides my 165 tank with stingray the 230 is my fav. tank


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Beauties, all of you!

Do the rays ever bury themselves?

--Dan


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, big pic.

Nice GT!

--Dan


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Could you post a bigger pic!!!









Nice Green Terror tho









Its a hard pic to see, the size makes it even harder..


----------



## RigHand (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry guys and girls i'm not sure how to make the pic smaller. I took them right off the camera. That pollini is about 9 1/2 inches and my favorite, i'm thinkin of putting him in the 165 gallon with the motoro rays(yes they do burry themselfs sometimes) do you guy think they would get along ??? or would they fight the pollini would have way more room in the 165.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Some pics of my malawi cichlids....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

RigHand said:


> Sorry guys and girls i'm not sure how to make the pic smaller. I took them right off the camera. That pollini is about 9 1/2 inches and my favorite, i'm thinkin of putting him in the 165 gallon with the motoro rays(yes they do burry themselfs sometimes) do you guy think they would get along ??? or would they fight the pollini would have way more room in the 165.
> [snapback]976441[/snapback]​


About the big picture, i wasn't talking about you dude.. yours are fine.

I dont know about how the fish would do, maybe try it out and leave them for a couple hours? Make sure you keep a good eye out on them, just incase.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi, Im Gordeez. These are/were some of my fish :nod: 
*CLICK IMAGES TO ENLARGE!!!*









This is not Juan Brujo!!

:nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

*CLiCK TO ENLARGE!!!*






The one, The only, The Wonky Gob


Check out the Turd :nod:


The one, The only...JUUUUUAAAAN BRUUUUUUJO!!!







This is Small Brujo


This is Big Brujo

:nod:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Im startin to love African Cichlids!

--Dan


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

hyphen said:


> gt, festae fry, midas fry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are these guys called again?
Here are mine:
















View attachment 59351

Is it the same? I was told mine was a uro
Thanks Mauls~


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

awww i'll add my little guys.... Mikrogeophagus Ramerizi, or the Dwarf Ram Cichlid

the infamous Tigger, destroyer of neons - Gold Ram Male
View attachment 59343


the lovely Sophe, who REFUSED to die - Gold Ram Female
View attachment 59344


and Zoey, the only one i have left... - German Blue Ram Female
View attachment 59345

View attachment 59346

View attachment 59347


edit: my favorite pic of Tigger








View attachment 59348


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Beauties Tinker!

--Dan


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Here are some of mine...

Texas
View attachment 59466


Flowerhorn
View attachment 59467


Escondido
View attachment 59468


Jag
View attachment 59469


Loiselli
View attachment 59470


I have alot more I'll post later


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Heres my oscar along with some crappy paint skills. I tried getting pics of the africans, but there no in the mood to be photograhed. Plus the glass is filthy with water spots and i cant be bovered to clean it


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice Jag









What are you tanks, and their inhabitants?

--Dan


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Heres some of mine


----------



## wacb (Jan 1, 2005)

Here's my female pink convict watching over two different sets of eggs (two different times of course!)


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Heres my oscar along with some crappy paint skills. I tried getting pics of the africans, but there no in the mood to be photograhed. Plus the glass is filthy with water spots and i cant be bovered to clean it
> [snapback]1005463[/snapback]​












--Dan


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Mods lets get a sticky on this


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Heres a few of mine:
FH:
View attachment 59930

FH & what i was told was a uro
View attachment 59931

RD:
View attachment 59932

RD & JD
View attachment 59933

Frontosa:
View attachment 59934


I have more but there hard to get a pic of!!!

Enjoy


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Amazing collection.

You'll have a real warzone when they grow up!

--Dan


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Little update.
I bought some new cichlids.

View attachment 60022

Full tank shot

View attachment 60023

lots of color

View attachment 60024

Yawn pic

View attachment 60025

View attachment 60030

Ain't he a beauty??

View attachment 60027

This one is getting a nice blue color too

View attachment 60028


View attachment 60029

This is my "Kadango"

View attachment 60032

View attachment 60033

View attachment 60034

She has a crooked tail

Well that's it, hope y'all enjoyed


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

very nice fish !!!!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

I want some Africnas Im sick of South Americans!

--Dan


----------

